# alot of weird thanks.



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I just realized while reading some of the posts that while on my phone I must be hitting the thanks button while scrolling down. So if I posted a weird thanks where it doesn't fit that is what happened. Or if you just like the fact of having a thanks, disregard this thread I really did mean to send a thanks your way.:thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

I thought you were just very thankful for sheep.


----------

